# BRAX X2000.2 WITH BURR BROWN OPA2604 UPGRADE



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have here for sale a brand new Brax x2000.2 amp that was custom modified with burr brown opa2604 op-amps. 

DIYMA member take 10% off.
Prices include shipping to lower 48 and paypal fee.

Brax X2000 2 Silver Trim 740WRMS 2CH Sq Amp BB OPA2604 Upgrade Germany | eBay

Thank you!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Jimmy, did you do the upgrade? what voltage you running 2604 at?
also did you installed dip sockets or it was from factory? I`m too lazy to open mine up to check.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes. I think +/- 15v. Its direct replacement no need modifications. Also Brax already using top of the line parts no need replacement on mini caps and other stuff.
And yes I installed dip sockets.

I spend good amount of time not just doing the work but also listening to it. Remember when I tested Audison av k6 comp set with Blade M504? then with Victory tube preamp that I sent pictures and my descriptions/reveiws to you? The tweeter was way bright with only Blade amp. I say this amp's sounding maybe in between Blade alone and Blade with Victory tube preamp. The standard Brax is a bit more analytical/stiff/bright? compared to Brax with opa2604 opamp upgrade. I think it sounds softer and warmer but not as soft or warm as with Victory preamp. Is like you said with the p99rs' reason why people upgrade them.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

That`s awesome, thanks bro, I`d do mine when I have time. I was thinking about different opamps though.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Which?
The original BB opa2604 are very hard to find. Took me awhile because I did not want to use newer TI version. The place where I ordered they only had four left so I just bought all of them. 

I also ordered x16 original BB opa2134. The place I ordered I think they might have few left.

I think these two BB op-amps are warmer type of op-amps.

Maybe Analog device?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

OPA627 637? tried those? best thing in your upgrade that you soldered those sockets
so now any compatible opamp can be tried with ease.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, Victor I know you like 'expensive'
The BB/TI opa627/637 will not direct fit. The pins configs. are different, using this opamp will need some type of modification.
One reason I did not use this. From description this opamp best for natural sound.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available


----------

